# Baffles... installed upside down?



## Sansui (Nov 19, 2012)

Last November had roofing/siding company put on new roof, siding, solar tube, some windows etc. Also had them cover up the old gable vents and install soffit ventilation + ridge vent, which included installing baffles (so I could blow in more insulation).

Getting ready to tackle the blown insulation - so I take a peek in the attic with the light and notice that the baffles appear to be upside down!!

I have attached a picture. Am I right? Are these indeed upside down?


----------



## mtm (Nov 6, 2007)

kinda looks like they are upside down.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yep, whoever installed them jacked them up. Wonder how many other homes they did, they installed the baffles wrong.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting about 25% of the surface area you should installed like that.


----------



## Sansui (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, that sucks. I asked them multiple times if they were ok doing the soffits + baffles, and they acted like it was no big deal.

I didn't go with a cheap company either. They're an established company here... and yet they're installing baffles upside down 

Now I'm wondering what else they did wrong at a hefty premium


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sansui said:


> Well, that sucks. I asked them multiple times if they were ok doing the soffits + baffles, and they acted like it was no big deal.
> 
> I didn't go with a cheap company either. They're an established company here... and yet they're installing baffles upside down
> 
> Now I'm wondering what else they did wrong at a hefty premium


That is the problem when you go with a company that does that kind of workmanship. Does not matter how long they have been around, usually it is some helper that does the baffle installs, and usually someone that has never done it before.

Personally I would call them back and have them come redo it, no matter if it was last year, still get them to come back and fix the problem.


----------



## Sansui (Nov 19, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> That is the problem when you go with a company that does that kind of workmanship. Does not matter how long they have been around, usually it is some helper that does the baffle installs, and usually someone that has never done it before.
> 
> Personally I would call them back and have them come redo it, no matter if it was last year, still get them to come back and fix the problem.


Yeah, I left them a message - I have a feeling they'll probably send someone out to come fix it, so I'm not going to freak out about it just yet.

The guy that did the baffles was no spring chicken... he looked like a seasoned construction veteran. I guess he'd just never installed baffles before, flipped a coin and it landed wrong


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting that though. Made for a good laugh to start the morning.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sandui, keep on them, otherwise they will just blow you off, since it has been so long, since this was done.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

There are old idiots, just as there are young idiots. What did he think the small protrusions were for, making ice cubes? They are obviously to keep the air channels from collapsing from the pressure of the insulation pushing up on them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post what there outside work looks like. I'd like to see if they at least installed the vents and solor tubes right.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man you have to be really stupid to install baffles upside down.:laughing:


----------



## Sansui (Nov 19, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Post what there outside work looks like. I'd like to see if they at least installed the vents and solor tubes right.


ok - I'll try to get some shots of the solar tube installation - might not be today though.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I would be willing to bet that nothing is installed right. I mean, if the guy can't get a baffle right.............Maybe he brushes his teeth with the handle end?

Now if this was the HVAC, plumbing, or electrical forum, they would be yelling that the guy was not a licensed baffle installer. Someone would sue the baffle manufacturer for not putting "Green side up" on the baffles, and the result would be that you had to pay a yearly fee to be "Baffle Qualified" and you would need a permit to install the baffles and to have your baffles inspected by a local and federally qualified baffle inspector that receives regular upgrades to his baffle training.

The training would of course have nothing to do with how to actually install the baffles, it would be strictly dedicated to how one is to pay the required fees to the various government agencies that became involved because of the aforementioned lawsuit.


----------

